# Christ the King church, Cabra



## Eeek!!!! (28 Feb 2006)

Does anyone know the street address of Christ the King church in Cabra?


----------



## mobileme (28 Feb 2006)

Fassaugh Avenue as far as I know


----------



## Eeek!!!! (28 Feb 2006)

Thanks mobileme


----------



## justsally (28 Feb 2006)

Hi,

The Address is as Stated   Christ the King Church, Cabra, Dublin 7.
if you need to travel there and don't know the route get as far as Bolands Corner and it's in view from there.  if you need 'phone nos etc. check out
http://www.dublindiocese.ie/ 

ps.  Fassaugh Avenue is the address of a different Church.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Feb 2006)

justsally said:
			
		

> get as far as Bolands Corner and it's in view from there.


Where's _Boland's Corner_? 


> ps.  Fassaugh Avenue is the address of a different Church.


_Precious Blood _I think?


----------



## justsally (28 Feb 2006)

Yep, you're right.....Clubman, Most Precious Blood is the name of the church on Fassaugh Avenue.

And "Bolands Corner"  *points -----> there it is *s*.   If one  gets as far as the Cabra Road and asks "where is Bolands Corner" I think anyone in the area would be able to say where it is.    It was/is a well known focal point on the Cabra Road, where once a Bolands bakery shop was located.    A focal point much like, Kellys Corner, Doyles Corner etc....    Now youre not giong to ask me where these are, are ye!!!!  *g*


----------



## ClubMan (28 Feb 2006)

I am originally from the _Navan Road_ area, have lived in _Stoneybatter _for 10 years (yes - same postal district my whole life!) and my father was from _Erris Road _in (old) _Cabra _but I never, ever heard of _Bolands Corner _before.


----------



## onekeano (28 Feb 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I am originally from the _Navan Road_ area, have lived in _Stoneybatter _for 10 years (yes - same postal district my whole life!) and my father was from _Erris Road _in (old) _Cabra _but I never, ever heard of _Bolands Corner _before.



Same here, spent 30+ happy years in Phibsboro. Think I did actually make the Holy Communion in Christ the King but never heard of Bolands Corner. Was there a shop on the bridge between Connaught St and Fassaugh Rd called Bolands? Could that be Bolands "Corner"?

Roy


----------



## onekeano (28 Feb 2006)

justsally said:
			
		

> Yep, you're right.....Clubman, Most Precious Blood is the name of the church on Fassaugh Avenue.
> 
> It was/is a well known focal point on the Cabra Road, where once a Bolands bakery shop was located.   *g*



Reading it again sounds like it's where the funeral home is now???

R.


----------



## justsally (28 Feb 2006)

What have I started.. *s*.    If one walks/drives past the Mater Hospital on the North Circular Road, on past the junction of Phibsboro Road and North Circular Road (Doyles Corner) towards to St. Peter's Church: taking the right hand side of the Junction at St. Peter's Church, continues on up the Cabra Road, for about 200 yds where one meets a row of shops on the right hand side.   Are you still with me. *s*  There is a junction immediately after these shops.   We have Annamoe Road to the left
and I think the road is Leix Road to the right.   The Cabra road transverses these roads.   This junction used to known as Bolands Corner because there was a Bolands bakery shop on the corner of Annamoe Rd and Cabra Road.   Turning right at Leix Road leads one to the gates of Christ the King Church.   *phew* I feel I've just travelled there *g*


----------



## justsally (28 Feb 2006)

OneKeano, that's it alright.   It is where the undertakers is now located. *s*
I know where you are thinking about too, i.e. the shops at Connaught Street Bridge, near Shandon park etc...

*sings* those were the days my friends, we thought they'd never end,


----------



## ClubMan (28 Feb 2006)

justsally said:
			
		

> We have Annamoe Road to the left
> and I think the road is Leix Road to the right.


Don't you mean _Imaal Road_? Never head of any _Bolands _there.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Feb 2006)

justsally said:
			
		

> OneKeano, that's it alright.   It is where the undertakers is now located. *s*
> I know where you are thinking about too, i.e. the shops at Connaught Street Bridge, near Shandon park etc...
> 
> *sings* those were the days my friends, we thought they'd never end,


 That's nowhere near where you're talking about above! _Annamoe Road/Imaal Road _are nowhere near _Connaught Parade/Street _and _Shandon _etc. You're not a culchie by any chance?


----------



## justsally (28 Feb 2006)

Clubman!!

Will you be quiet  Re-scroll I said I "think" it's Leix Road, well whatever road it is it leads to Christ the King Church  OK!!!

Re the shops at Connaught Street Bridge - I was just reflecting on timespast, as Onekeano had mentioned the shops at that location.   

*thinks* and all because someone wanted to know the name of the church.

Btw. what's a culchie.   On 2nd thoughts don't answer that .


----------



## justsally (28 Feb 2006)

"Mr. Fitzpatrick asked the Minister for Justice if he will advise the Garda authorities to urge on the Corporation of Dublin the great necessity for having traffic signals erected at the junction known as Boland's Corner, Cabra Road, Dublin."   
Dáil Éireann - Volume 121 - 21 June, 1950
Ceisteanna—Questions. Oral Answers. - Traffic Signals at Cabra (Dublin).

Hi Again, Clubman.   The above is take from a Dail Debate a long time ago - before Dublin Corporation became the city council.    Mr. Fitzpatrick is the Dr. Fitzpatrick who lived and has his medical practice on the Navan Road, your neck of the woods.
[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (28 Feb 2006)

Yeah - he used to be the family _GP _years ago and his son was in my class in primary and/or secondary.

Just checked the map and I guess this place is at the junction of either _New Cabra Road/Annamoe Terrace/Imaal Road _or _New Cabra Road/Annamoe Road/Quarry Road_?


----------



## onekeano (28 Feb 2006)

justsally said:
			
		

> the shops at Connaught Street Bridge, near Shandon park etc...
> 
> *sings* those were the days my friends, we thought they'd never end,



Shandon Park - fond memories, my first house! As I think about it now the only Bolands on a corner all those years ago was at the end of Leinster St on the Phibsboro Road so I'd imagine where you are referring to preceeded me by at least one generation.

Roy


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Feb 2006)

I'm not from the area and I know it well as Boland's corner. *!*

If you are looking for it, go to the Christ the King Church in Cabra and you can see Boland's Corner from there.   *looks in a southeasterly direction*

*sings* There's a hole in the bucket...*leaks*.  well fix it dear ClubMan!!


----------



## ClubMan (28 Feb 2006)

Just for that I think I'll suggest _The OASIS _for our next pint!


----------



## onekeano (1 Mar 2006)

Think I'll pass on that one.... thx

Roy


----------

